# Long Weekend Special :)



## Richio (28/4/16)

*Back By Popular Demand*
Because we love long weekends & this awesome vape community
We giving you 10% off on ALL products for the long weekend
* USE THE CODE BLCK10 ON CHECKOUT*
valid 28/04/2016 - 02/05/2016
*www.blckvapour.co.za*


*Do Yourself a Flavour!!!
The BLCK Vapour Team*​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

Lol @Richio 
I love the chirp "Do yourself a flavour!"
Its so cool
Hehe

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (28/4/16)

Thanks @Silver . Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (2/5/16)

*Last few hours of the weekend special!!!*
Get your orders in before midnight to take advantage of 10ml TFA concentrates at R36.00
*Code: BLCK10*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (2/5/16)

How much is your shipping. Do you support Paypal payments ?


----------



## Richio (2/5/16)

Hi @gertvanjoe 
Shipping to Jhb and Pta is R40
Shipping nationally is R75. Payments are done through payfast.


----------

